# 74%



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> The problem doesn’t originate in that generation.
> 
> 
> It’s taught to them.
> ...












There you go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> There you go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did "you", use the term YOU. I'm offended. I go by the term "Oh, Mighty One".

I figure since we can all pick our own pronouns and all...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> Why did "you", use the term YOU. I'm offended. I go by the term "Oh, Mighty One".
> 
> I figure since we can all pick our own pronouns and all...


Ooooooh, can I be sire? I've always wanted to be Sir Deckhead.

It kills me that I see a bunch of people in their early to late 40's complaining about kids these days and you watch them and they don't pay a lick of attention to their kids. Uhm, yuh jackass, the internet can't raise them. If they aren't driving you at least a little crazy, you probably aren't paying close enough attention.

Then of course there's my parents who get pissed at the last of Gen X for not doing more... Ummm, you guys set us up for this. Parents and grandparents are to blame... children want to learn, you either teach them the things they need to learn or someone else teaches them what they want them to learn...

The worst part is, were all learning the internet thing together. Not a bad idea to take the time to learn things as a family. I'm convinced if kids have strong families they'll be strong people.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Who or WTF is a busy phillips???

Too much to do???

And why does anyone care about her or her kid???


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

griz said:


> Who or WTF is a busy phillips???
> 
> Too much to do???
> 
> And why does anyone care about her or her kid???


Parent problem.

What parent with any sense would name their kid Busy? Might as well name them, "we smoke a lot of pot..."


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Deckhead said:


> Parent problem.
> 
> What parent with any sense would name their kid Busy? Might as well name them, "we smoke a lot of pot..."


Funny story.


My wife, an L & D nurse, helped deliver a baby a few weeks ago.

She couldn’t convince the young parents not to name the baby Cannabis. 

Not really funny, now that I think about it. SMH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> Ooooooh, can I be sire? I've always wanted to be Sir Deckhead.
> 
> It kills me that I see a bunch of people in their early to late 40's complaining about kids these days and you watch them and they don't pay a lick of attention to their kids. Uhm, yuh jackass, the internet can't raise them.


They walk around with a device that AUTOMATICALLY has them spending more time with the internet than you... they get their hooks in them early all the way down into preschool... it's one of the reasons why a kid who is 12-years old and still going through pubescence can come up with an alternate identity...

They're trapped in a message bubble that is harder to break free from than ever before because they're immersed in it from the moment they get up to the moment they go to bed... the kids then have to adapt to what they're being taught at home with what they're being indoctrinated to in school, online, etc. and the one with the most repetitive messaging from a society perspective usually wins...

The challenge is, the internet can create a false sense of empathy, whereby, if you're not sympathetic or empathetic to all social engineering adaptations, especially those that run counter to a child's interests, or their parents teachings, the online pressure (and thus subsequent IRL peer pressure) push you to accept/adopt things that make no sense, and then as most will, defend that position, whether it makes sense or not, and if you don't agree, you're the social deviant/pariah... think about how sinister that is when it comes to a kid...

Is there any doubt where we're at right now that what they're compiling on people online is being done so to use against them?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

KAP said:


> They're trapped in a message bubble that is harder to break free from than ever before because they're immersed in it from the moment they get up to the moment they go to bed... the kids then have to adapt to what they're being taught at home with what they're being indoctrinated to in school, online, etc. and the one with the most repetitive messaging from a society perspective usually wins...


agree with your message. Just didn't want to reply to the whole thing. Covid has been an interesting mixed bag. While it has hurt our careers, its actually been a blessing to be directly involved in the up bringing and schooling, since my kid just started school. They spend so much time trying to brain wash everybody. Luckily at home, they know the parents are watching now, and their definately more toned down than they were before. Hopefully this will bring back some common sense. "Busy" may be a lost cause. lol Nothing 40 years of therapy won't fix.

Woops, edit. Busy is the mom. Birdie is the kid. I hope "they" find happiness.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> Funny story.
> 
> 
> My wife, an L & D nurse, helped deliver a baby a few weeks ago.
> ...


better than "Blunt", "Joint", "dime bag" or dime bag. 

BTW, was the baby a boy or girl? Its kinda gender neutral. (Its acutally an option on birth certificates in NY).


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> agree with your message. Just didn't want to reply to the whole thing. Covid has been an interesting mixed bag. While it has hurt our careers, its actually been a blessing to be directly involved in the up bringing and schooling, since my kid just started school. They spend so much time trying to brain wash everybody. Luckily at home, they know the parents are watching now, and their definately more toned down than they were before. Hopefully this will bring back some common sense. "Busy" may be a lost cause. lol Nothing 40 years of therapy won't fix.
> 
> Woops, edit. Busy is the mom. Birdie is the kid.* I hope "they" find happiness.*


According to "them", YOU are using "they" wrong, not "them"...


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

When a 10" high layer of snowflakes melt, there is only one inch of water.

Above 32 degrees Fahrenheit, Snowflakes live for only a few seconds. And they all end up as an useless drip.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Maybe mountains snow.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's deep.....


----------

